# Slingshot of the Month - November 2013- Voting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*Slingshot of the Month November 2013*​
*Vote for your Favorite!*

Bunnybuster - Block Cut32.97%FishDoug - Racing Stripes21.98%Antraxx - The Claw21.98%Scarface Tom - Pimped Slinger98.91%Bob Fionda - Ronin2019.80%Can-Opener - Bone Ergo1817.82%Antraxx - Folding Design43.96%Ash - Gina32.97%Matthias - Oliver Hardy21.98%Flicks - Snow White54.95%eggy22 - Yew Natty21.98%Danny0663 - Blue Ergo43.96%Wingshooter - Orange Leaf Starship98.91%Noob Shooter - Purple Nurple32.97%Dan Ford - My Companion54.95%Toolmantf99 - Belt Buckle54.95%Quercusuber - Ilex II54.95%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, the hard part is over. Now the really hard part begins! Vote for your fav, may the best catty win :thumbsup:

*The Nominees:*​*"Blockcut" by Bunnybuster*​*







*​​*"Racing Stripes" by FishDoug*​*







*​​*"The Claw" by Antraxx*​*







*​​*"One Pimped Slinger" by Scarface Tom*​*







*​​*"Ronin" by Bob Fionda*​





​*"Ergo Bone" by Can-Opener*​*







*​​*"Folding Design" by Antraxx*​




​​*"Gina" by Ash*​




​​*"Oliver Hardy" by Matthias*​*







*​​*"Snow White" by Flicks*​*






*​​*"Yew Natty" by eggy22*​*







*​​*"DKC Blue Ergo" by Danny*​*






*​​*"Orange Leaf Starship" by Wingshooter*​*







*​​*"Purple Nurple" by NoobShooter*​*







*​​*"My Companion" by Dan Ford*​*







*​​*"Belt Buckle" by Toolmantf99*​





​*"Ilex II" by Quercusuber*​*







*​​​


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

All absolutely stunning examples of craftspersons skill which I can but envy.

Voting is definately harder each month, despite my own favorite makers.

I vote according to what I see each month.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez, how hard are youse guys trying to make it for this old man? Good God the talent showcased here is unreal! I made my choice but man am I impressed with everyones work. I WANT THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a shame to have to *not* vote for any one of these.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

So hard to just vote for one, but done and done.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> It's a shame to have to *not* vote for any one of these.


I agree, this is tough!! :banghead:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

No matter how far I think I've come in making slingshots, I sure am glad you guys are here to show me something new. Really awesome work all around.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I voted. Nice work all.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Stunning Gentlemen, I appreciate and understand the hard work of all these works Master, but feel fondness for nature.
Congratulations to all ..... Alf :wave:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I wanted to vote for a natural since I joined. This month i finally did for there is one natural here with a laminating technique I have not seen before, rightfully named after a legend.


----------



## vingius (Jan 8, 2013)

done.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Really nice to see some metal work featured! Nice work guys!! The woodchucks involved...... Tops! You've already won if you have made it this far in the process, as far as I'm concerned! Thank you all for sharing such wonderful work.. VOTED


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

There's no single winner here, voting is almost a moot point. Outstanding all of them.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

These things are so hard to decide!!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Come on, Can Opener! You can doooo it!


----------

